# Just bought a Cube electric bike



## LeadFarmer

Pulled the trigger on a Cube ebike today - a 2018 Cube Reaction Hybrid Race 500.

I tried a few out at last months Cycle Show at the NEC, and also at a local Cycle Fest event recently and they were amazing, getting me up some really steep hills with minimum effort. Ive bought it mainly for my commute that includes some very long and steep hills. So steep that they made me stop cycling to work on my normal bike the other year. But with it being a mountain bike hybrid with RockShox forks it will allow me to have some fun in the mud too 

The motor assistance cuts out at 15mph, and can be activated at different power output levels, from Eco, Touring, Sport and Turbo. Or you can leave it turned off.
Hopefully get it next week.

https://www.cube.eu/en/2018/e-bikes...ube-reaction-hybrid-race-500-blacknblue-2018/


----------



## DLGWRX02

That’s an awesome looking machine, I bough a cube acid 29er back in 2015 used it twice less than 5 miles but ended up with a medical injury because of it so had to sell. But hopefully since my weight is coming off I may try again.


----------



## LeadFarmer

DLGWRX02 said:


> That's an awesome looking machine, I bough a cube acid 29er back in 2015 used it twice less than 5 miles but ended up with a medical injury because of it so had to sell. But hopefully since my weight is coming off I may try again.


Sorry to hear that. One of the reasons for wanting to return to cycling my commute is for fitness etc. Please DONT ever demo one, as it will turn out to be a very expensive demo ££


----------



## Cookies

That looks like a great looking machine. I'd be very tempted for my 12 mile commute as it's grand going to work, mostly down hill, but going home would be a real pain!!

However; over here in NI, it recently became apparent through the media that the law here is different to England, in that an electric bike, it it is going to be used on the roads, needs to be registered, mot tested, insured and taxed. Oh. And the rider needs to have a motorcycle license.

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-northern-ireland-40861110

I do think that cyclists should have to register and insure their bikes though. But that's a conversation for another day.

Cooks


----------



## GP Punto

I looked at one of these about a year ago and was really tempted, I live in a hilly part of England and someone who owns something similar said that I should look at getting a 125 motorcycle instead, which is similar money. I think that English sold bikes have the power limited to 250W, 350W bikes are sold in America.

Picking up on the subject of insurance, dont know how this would work with pushbikes having no registration number but compulsory third party insurance should be a must (and not just reliant on any household insurance). The recent court case showed that a cyclist can cuase serious injury and some years ago was knocked over in a park by a cyclist, in addition to inuries she was never able to work again.

Just over the weekend I was walking across Fenchurch street when a cyclist came through the red light and hit a pedestrian in front of me with his shoulder, he turned around and shouted at her that *she* should look where she was going.

Good luck with your bike, I hope that you can come back and tell us what you think of it.


----------



## Cookies

Just on twitter this morning, the first registered and insured keeper of an electric bike in the UK!

Insurance costs this lady £100 per year. Number plate and all - not very aerodynamic for those who want to go fast.

Cooks


----------



## LeadFarmer

GP Punto said:


> someone who owns something similar said that I should look at getting a 125 motorcycle instead


If your just wanting a cheap form of transport then get a scooter. If you want to ride a push bike and want assistance up steep hills, or want to cycle long distance but with assistance, then get an ebike.:thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer

Cookies said:


> Just on twitter this morning, the first registered and insured keeper of an electric bike in the UK!
> 
> Insurance costs this lady £100 per year. Number plate and all - not very aerodynamic for those who want to go fast.
> 
> Cooks


They are supposed to be registered etc if they have assistance over 15mph.


----------



## Kerr

LeadFarmer said:


> They are supposed to be registered etc if they have assistance over 15mph.


Isn't there a 250W limit before it needs to be registered?

My dad has 250W bike and it gives a good push. I'd like to try a 1000W bike.


----------



## LeadFarmer

I think its the max assistance speed that is the trigger for registering. But I could be wrong.


----------



## streaky

LeadFarmer said:


> They are supposed to be registered etc if they have assistance over 15mph.


I think Anne is a little bit special getting excited about being the 1st:lol:


----------



## streaky

But saying that my wife would love something like this


----------



## Cookies

Kerr said:


> Isn't there a 250W limit before it needs to be registered?
> 
> My dad has 250W bike and it gives a good push. I'd like to try a 1000W bike.


Over here it's all electric bikes. It has been all over the local media over the past few weeks.

Here's a fairly good summary of the position. Basically, every electric bike in NI is classed as a motorbike. http://www.batribike.com/info-faq/electric-bikes-and-the-law/ebikes-in-northern-ireland

Cooks


----------



## steelghost

LeadFarmer said:


> If your just wanting a cheap form of transport then get a scooter. If you want to ride a push bike and want assistance up steep hills, or want to cycle long distance but with assistance, then get an ebike.:thumb:


Given the requirements for scooters to be insured, run on petrol, be serviced etc, I'm pretty sure an e-bike would be cheaper (although less capable, no doubt!)

Horses for courses really.


----------



## Serkie

Seeing more and more of these over in Swinley Forest these days. Looks like good fun.

Quite a few home brew e-bikes out, check this one out, skip to 11 minutes in and watch from there.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Picked it up yesterday, its a lovely bike to ride. Going out for a blast on it in the morning..


----------



## LeadFarmer

Put some Aldi lights on it today. Im quite impressed with them for the price..


----------



## Bustanut

Serkie said:


> Seeing more and more of these over in Swinley Forest these days. Looks like good fun.
> 
> Quite a few home brew e-bikes out, check this one out, skip to 11 minutes in and watch from there.


Ha! Yes 11:00mins in looks like fun.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Been riding up all the local steep hills and this bike flattens them all out. Makes riding so easy, or turn down the assistance to get more exercise . I'll be starting commuting on it tomorrow..


----------



## Kerr

What kind of range do you get out of the battery using it heavily?


I like the look of the 9000w bike.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Kerr said:


> What kind of range do you get out of the battery using it heavily?


About 100 miles on lowest setting, dropping to maybe 40 miles oh highest setting.


----------



## GP Punto

Can you ride these bikes like a motorbike - meaning with no pedal assistance and up hills?


----------



## TheRover

LeadFarmer said:


> Been riding up all the local steep hills and this bike flattens them all out. Makes riding so easy, or turn down the assistance to get more exercise . I'll be starting commuting on it tomorrow..


Looks nice, how was the commute? 
Interesting how the thread on here is very different from the GS site!


----------



## possul

LeadFarmer said:


> Been riding up all the local steep hills and this bike flattens them all out


Riding isn't meant to be easy. The harder you work the fitter your going to get, an e bike takes away some of the effort going up hills which is where you gain alot of muscle conditioning and strength/endurance to help with beating those climbs.

I'm guessing the GS site has more comments like this THEROVER?


----------

